# Anyone know if Whiteclouds are compatible?



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, I was wondering if male bettas are compatible with Whiteclouds, or even Zebra Danios? I have one betta at the moment that is much too agressive for any tank mates, but if I were to happen upon one that would do okay with some peaceful tank mates, are danios even a type of fish to concider? If not, what are some good alternatives? Any feedback would we great, thanks.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I always support the corys and the oto's I like betta tank mates that stay out of their way. Plus there's something about a chubby adult cory that I love.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ooh. Cute. Are they mostly bottom dwellers? That would be good. I heard the danios are top-dwellers which can sometimes cause a problem with a top-dwelling betta. Idk, I'm new at this. So for now it's research.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep they are mostly on the bottom. And the otos are algae eaters that max are 2 inches so you have some scrubbing the bottom and some scrubbing the side so it makes for a pretty clear tank. Sometimes you'll get a surprise and a cory will fly up to the top of the tank like a bullet and back down again but they don't really seem to bother the betta's at all. Plus they come in a nice variety. The panda cory's are even cuter than the albinos.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

I like the corys. Can you get them at say...Petsmart? We don't have a tropical fish store locally. Petsmart and Petco are it around here.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep you can get them at petsmart. And the oto's to. If you go for something like a pleco if you do the algae eaters be careful because the common ones can get mixed up with the small ones and you could end up with one 14 inches long. I got my 4 cory's at jacks aqaurium. I'm in ohio though so I don't know. I do like jacks though because I have never bought a sick fish from there for my community tank. They take great care of all of their fish except the bettas  But I'll stop rambling.You can get corys at most petsmarts, I don't really shop at petco since there isn't one around me. But I do like the corys a lot. They grow fast too so I always make them get me the smaller ones and there is a good variety. I recomend the pandas but they are a little more expensive than the albinos usually.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the input. I won't be doing a community aquarium for awhile...but when I do, I think I'll definately have to look into corys.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

These are my other bettaless community tank corys. Just got them a couple weeks ago so they are still babys and I can't for the life of me remember what type they are.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

hey I just found this video and someone was getting bad comments about keeping white clouds and bettas together because white clouds are cold water fish? I wonder if that is true. I never had a white cloud but IDK about that. Heres the video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF78luaMvzI


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretty. I remember having a pleco with my other betta, and I thought it was the smaller kind. Not so much. It got a foot long.

ETA:

That's odd. I only concidered white clouds because I asked about what was compatible w/ bettas..and well, that's what was suggested to me at Petsmart. Hmm...


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I edited my above post. I got that mixed up. They said white clouds were cold water fish. It sounds weird to me that a white cloud would be cold water. Hopefully someone else on here will put some input in for you. I'm curious myself now. I'm logging off. Talk to you later.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

:wave:Okay. Thanks.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

White clouds are cold water fish so would do better in lower temps, so they aren't really suitable to have with a betta


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

okay, thanks for clarifying that. It was confusing.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, the full name for white clouds is white cloud mountain minnow, since they are found in wild mountain streams, I think in China. They tend to not do as well in warmer tanks.
I was interested in Zebra Danios also, but I think they need at least 15-20gallons to be happy.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Those corys posted look like emerald cories to me. That fat albino cory is SO CUTE OMG!

And +1 to what others have said about white clouds being incompatible.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks, I think I may remember them being called that now. I just thought they were adorable and didn't really look at the name. And my albinos are such butterballs. I don't even know how they move anymore and they aren't full grown yet.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

WCMM's are cold-water, so no. It's such a shame, as they are so pretty!!
Danios need a long, long tank. So, unless you have a 15g or 20g no. lol
I love cories! They make perfect tank-mates for bettas! 
OMG I WILL STEAL THE FAT ALBINO CORY! lol


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Shirleythebetta said:


> These are my other bettaless community tank corys. Just got them a couple weeks ago so they are still babys and I can't for the life of me remember what type they are.


I think they are "peppered" they look like mine.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Most minnows I know of are cold water, and although they can survive warmer temperatures it is suggested to keep them in their own tank, without bettas  

However, I have only ever kept one betta with danios (leopard danios), and I made sure he had hidey holes and there were plants. They did get along, which was nice. Although, he was raised with fish on purpose (by me) and he'd always been gentle. Only time he was rough was when he had to headbutt them out of the way for food - that's the problem with fast fish...they eat first, and they eat everything :lol:

I agree with everyone about cories. Cories are not aggressive to bettas (from what I've found), and if you supply enough cover and hidey holes, bettas will not bother them


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The second pic of cories are the peppered ones. I think I am gonna get those in my sorority that only has shrimp at the moment. I am pretty sure I have seen them at Petco. My petsmart has more types of fish though.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Everyone has given you great advice 

Danios are very hyper and territorial fish. They are GREAT for beginners, but in suitable habitat only. Danios need 5+ in a tank, to lower the aggression. I personally believe they should be labeled as semi-aggressive fish at a pet store. They are top dwellers which means they may get quite upset if a Betta is in their territory. My Danios get so upset when my Gourami goes to the top of the tank in my 29g, but they don't bully him because he's so big. 

What size tank are you looking to add fish friends to for your Betta? It's usually recommended not to add fish friends in a tank under 10g. A smaller tank could have shrimp or a nirite snail though. As for larger tanks, the cory fish are a great addition in appropriate numbers. Some types grow to be larger than others so if you ever plan those, make sure you know what type you're getting. Cory is a great fish because it's a bottom dweller and will stay out of the Bettas territory. They are also funny creatures lol

As for mid dwellers? Rasboras (Harlequin), some Platy, mild Tetras (black neon, glowlight) would be a good addition. Be sure to note they need larger 5+ groups as well


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your awesome feedback! I am currently saving up for a ten gallon tank. I'm definately thinking a cory with my other male betta-- as he is a little more docile than Fynn. I'm thinking he'd be good with a cory. If I get the ten gallon, I will probably just stick the betta with only one cory...just to be on the safe sife. I am new to community fish tank keeping. I am bummed out, as my folks won't let me get anything larger than 10 gallons, but I'm happy to know there are some great choices. :-D Thanks everyone!


----------



## scrap (Dec 4, 2011)

4 Corys minimum. 6 if you can find pygmies. Corycats are schooling fish. 4 Corys and a betta is also the limit for a 10 gal, unfortunately.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed. Just add lots of cover and hidey holes and 4 cories can safely be with a betta  avoid sharp anything, or hard edges becasue cories are skittish little critters.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh get sand as a substrate because cories can damage their barbels really easy on gravel.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Fynn what part of Oregon are you in? I am Central Oregon out near Bend and Redmond.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

White cloud minnows are indeed coldwater however their knockoff versions the 24kt white clouds I have kept in warmer waters and they seem to thrive those could be kept with a betta. I also recommend like stated Cory cats, and like pitluvs said harlequin rasboras. Those things are sturdy little guys


----------



## Saphirra (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi. Temperament wise a Betta and White Clouds are compatible but temperature wise, they are not. The White Clouds are subtropical and prefer water in the cooler range. I found this out after I got mine so guess who will be setting up another tank? I have the 24k gold variety and they are amazing, peaceful and fun to watch little fish. Kudos to you for doing your research. I made an impulse buy.


----------



## Saphirra (Jan 25, 2012)

Wait, really Creat? I swear your post was not visible a minute ago. I would love to keep my 24k white clouds in my big tank (40 breeder) with my betta. I have kept it at 75 degrees and both the betta and the white clouds seem happy and active at that temp. I was more worried about long range effects? My husband will kill me if I try to set up another tank and I can't bear to part with them so maybe I'll just see how they do then?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

i have white clouds in with my females along with acouple albino cories and so far they are all doing good. I had a pleco once but it disappeared and i have never been able to find and highly doubt the others ate because it was 3inches long so when i knew i wouldnt see it again i bought the cories. Never had cories before but they look so unique, and those two look like bronze? cories or green cories. lol i only recently started looking at other fish besides bettas lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I am not sure why it didnt show but my posts have been retarded lately. 75* for regular white clouds should be fine might be a tid bit more cold for the betta so i would maybe try for 75-78* White clouds are super hardy too and will probably adjust just fine.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Creat said:


> I am not sure why it didnt show but my posts have been retarded lately. 75* for regular white clouds should be fine might be a tid bit more cold for the betta so i would maybe try for 75-78* White clouds are super hardy too and will probably adjust just fine.


+1
i had to say I love your avatar Creat :-D


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Amphibianite said:


> Hey Fynn what part of Oregon are you in? I am Central Oregon out near Bend and Redmond.


I'm not all that far. Haha. I'm in Madras.:-D

Again, thank you everyone for the fantastic advice! I wll eventually get a community going. As for now, my folks are telling me no more fishy buying. As I've spent to close to over $100 for both my guys and their stuff. Heh...I guess I've got the bug.


----------

